# Southport Rally 2008 (1st - 3rd August 2008)



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all......

Whistling Gypsy and myself have just re-booked for a Southport Rally again.

We have gone for Friday 1st Aug till Sunday the 3rd Aug 2008.

Same venue as last year, but hopefully with some better, warmer weather.

Southport is a lovely little seaside town with loads to do. Restaurants (Chinese, Indian, Mexican, French, Maccy Dees etc) cafes, bars, coffee shops a plenty.

The main street, Lord Street, is a shoppers paradise with, Primark, B and M Bargains, Dunhelm Mill, Asda, Morrisons, Matalan etc etc all in walking distance of venue.

There is a Vue Cinema, 10-Pin Bowling, the Floral Hall Theatre, a Pier, Golf (Muni, pitch-n-Putt and Crazy) cycle routes and flat coastal walks. 

There's Formby Nature Reserve a short ride or train journey away, so go and see the red squirrels.

It is a great family/all round entertaining venue.

The car park is situated next to the Pleasureland on Marine Drive PR8 1RX.

I have just entered it in to the Rally Data base so give it a few days for the staff to give it the go ahead (hopefully).

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> Same venue as last year, but hopefully with some better, warmer weather.
> 
> Johnny F


Also none of the nasties I had  

We will be putting our name down.

Take care mate

Steve


----------



## Polo

*Southport 2008*

Hi Johhny. Would love to have joined you - but it looks like we will be in the south! How about another about the same time as last year then!!!
Whoops have I said the wrong thing!


----------



## clianthus

Well done you two for doing it again!!

I hope the weather is better than last year and if you need any help from the rally staff don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi JohhnyF and Bob well done for doing another one, iv'e added one of last years piccys to the listing and altered a few bits hope you don't mind, tough if you do :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Leapy

Sorry won't be able to join you this year as not back from France until the 3rd August

Pete


----------



## 88781

Missed out last year, it will be a mad dash back from France, but we will be there!  

MnD


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks Clianthus and LadyJ.

Sorry you wont be with us Pete as we enjoyed your company last year but hope you have a great time in France. I have booked for June, can't wait.

MnD, heard alot about you from our mutual "fiend", all good though, looking forward to meeting you both.

Johnny F


----------



## timbop37

We would like to come this time. Only live 13 miles away, but hey.....so what! Not been before on a meet.

Tim & Gillian


----------



## gazza333

we would love to join you all again
gary and mary


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi timbop37, it was a great weekend last year just a shame the weather was "slightly" :? moist. Hopefully the weather this time will be warm and sunny. Glad to have you onboard.

Hi Gary, it will be great to see you again.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and Steve, glad you're comin as well matey. Wouldn't be right without you :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## AlanVal

Hi thanks for the e-mail I have booked for this one .Off next week for 3 months so will confirm when we get back.....hopefully see you all there..


Val & Alan


----------



## bjderbys

Thanks for the mail JohnnyF, great weekend last year, we would love to join you all again.

John &Christine


----------



## 97932

Hi Johnny F 
Thanks for the reminder would love to come again if we are back from our travels
Joan and Peter


----------



## davenlyn

Thoroughly enjoyed the last one and looking forward this next one already.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## jamiealana

Hi and thanks for the mail johnny f, We would love to come back to southport it was a great weekends last year,we really had a great time jamie, is 2 now and has her own mike and thinks she is madona hope a lot more people come this year as that site could take loads more vans, And surely we can,t be the only motorhomers from scotland it,s not that far folks and you are sure to have a great weekend well worth the trip down ALAN&BOBBIE AND WEE JAMIE ( WELL THATS US BOOKED ) :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Alan and Bobbie. It will be great seeing you again and Jamie, she's a little "star".

See you in Aug.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Johnny,

As you know, we missed out on the last one, but have every intention of not missing this one. Thanks to you and Bob for taking the time to organise it all.

Names on the attendees board now. :wink: 

Jock & Rita.


----------



## 103066

We'll be there, looking forward to it!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Jock, Rita and Florrie. Great to have you on board. Don't forget its cider I like :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## UncleNorm

*Southport Rally*

Morning! Just shown expression of interest in the Southport Rally.  We've never been on one before with just MHomers so what happens next? 

Who do we pay? :roll:

Do we have to bring our bucket and spades? :lol:


----------



## timbop37

Hi Johnny

We have made an unconfirmed reservation. How do we pay?

Regards

Tim


----------



## Polo

*Southport 2008*

Hi again Johnny. We have been sitting debating (I won!) and rather than miss meeting you all again, we have decided to come back from Hunstanton to join you on Friday of the rally. Will that be OK. Can you please put us on the list. Ta. Really looking forward to it, and this time we hope we get to talk to everyone and identify faces to names.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Polo, you know it makes sense not to miss it    

Right anyone wanting to put your name down go.......

Southport Rally Here

and add your name at the bottom where it says  "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally" 

When you know you are defo going you should have received an email to the email address you gave when you joined the forum. Go to the email and do as instructed. This will confirm you on the rally.

Payment will be taken when you arrive by the Pleasureland staff (like they did :roll: :roll: :roll: last time yeh whatever).

If you have never been on a Rally before don't worry. You can do whatever you want. If you want to socialise you can, if you want to chill and be on your own and do you own thing you can do that as well.

Any questions don't be frightened to ask.

Johnny F


----------



## rgt

*Just booked up for Southport Rally*

Hi all....just bought a Van...this is all new to us, but evryone seems very friendly towards those like me who are just starting out....have booked up for the Southport Rally, but hope to get to one sooner than August. Thanks to all of you that have posted information to newbies in the past, it really helped us in making our purchasing decision....and we can't wait to get out and enjoy using it.


----------



## 88781

Hi rgt and welcome to MHF, if you go to the main page and scroll to the bottom, there are some events going on that may interest you, Newark show is coming up soon, a good opportunity to buy the goodies you need, also meet some of the members too!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I was just thinking of things that we could do this year. Has anyone any suggestions or ideas or shall we do the same as last year and take it as it comes?

Should hopefully be ok for a drier BBQ this year.

Any ideas chuck them in here.

Kindest regards.

Johnny F


----------



## SidT

Hi Johnie. have put my name down. hopefully we will be back from France.
Fantastic weather down here at Benidorm and I have a kidney infection. :roll:


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> I was just thinking of things that we could do this year. Has anyone any suggestions or ideas or shall we do the same as last year and take it as it comes?
> 
> Should hopefully be ok for a drier BBQ this year.
> 
> Any ideas chuck them in here.
> 
> Kindest regards.
> 
> Johnny F


Some ideas...................
10 pin bowling
Kids club
Raffle
Quiz
Motorhome related advice/training/How to.
Newbies question time.

Steve


----------



## 88781

mangothemadmonk said:


> I was just thinking of things that we could do this year. Has anyone any suggestions or ideas or shall we do the same as last year and take it as it comes?
> 
> Should hopefully be ok for a drier BBQ this year.
> 
> Any ideas chuck them in here.
> 
> Kindest regards.
> 
> Johnny F


 A visit to the lawnmower museum is on the cards,...I have one to leave there! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Steve. Quiz no probs I have loads. I do fancy a 10 pin bowling comp as you do know I was NW bowling champ 1989 to 2006 :^o :^o :^o 

I fancy another BBQ, me being a FB!!

Hi MnD, you might get "mown" down in the rush if you put your suggestion in :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Hi Sid, glad your having a great time in Benidorm. Hope the Pyelonephritis clears up soon. To eliminate the bacteria (most probable cause) go see a doctor, get on some antibiotics and drink plenty water to flush them through. (I am not a real doctor just been there, done that and got the T shirt)


Johnny F


----------



## 88781

Time for a BUMP!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks MnD. Was thinking along the same lines but didn't want to appear pushy.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Hi everyone - sorry to disappoint those looking forward to our wedding rally, but have decided to do the traditional instead.

Can confirm though that we will be having our honeymoon at Southport with you all in our MH...

:love5: How Romantic :love3: 

Look forward to seeing you all there

Toni and Mark


----------



## whistlinggypsy

There's loads to do at Southport for every age group, take the kid's for a walk along the pier right to the end and go in the penny arcade, well it's a 2 penny arcade but they have loads of the old machines, it shows the children what gran and granddad did when they went too Blackpool or Southend ( during the day :wink: ) Listen to a film about the origins of Southport, have a drink and a sticky bun in the cafe with a fantastic view across to the welsh mountains (on a clear day) 

The swimming bath are fantastic with a brand new water splash, the boating lake and the paddle steamer boat ride, tenpin bowling, multiplex cinema, loads of restaurant's and cafes, bars and of course the world famous Lord street shopping, Lord street is undergoing a revamp at the present time and should be finished by August. 

DnM's visit too the lawnmower museum is a great idea, you will be surprised at what more they have on show. 

Take in a show at the floral hall (i will find out who is on that weekend) or visit one of the many magnificent gardens in the area,and do not forget the Red Squirrel sanctuary in Formby, a short motorhome/bus/train or car trip away from the rally site. 

Johnny and me are looking forward to meeting old and new friends so come on, join us for a fab weekend. 

Bob


----------



## timbop37

Bob's right. We can vouch for Southport too. We live down the road and go every Saturday. It is a lovely little seaside resort. Plenty of places to shop, eat and be entertained.

Tim


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> Can confirm though that we will be having our honeymoon at Southport with you all in our MH...


I'll bring a bottle of fizzy then to celebrate.. You romantic devils you   

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

timbop37, I don't see your name down.... Get signed up or I'll send the Whistlinggypsy around :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

wel we looked at all the fancy exotic locations we could go, but just weren't fanying bognor regis this year - how better to spend the honeymoon than sleeping on a car park in southport 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> how better to spend the honeymoon than sleeping on a car park in southport 8)


It's a beautiful thing....................

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Time for a  BUMP      

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Time for a  BUMP      

Surely more are going to join in?
Have you finalised an Agenda yet Johhny/Bob?

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Steve. Just got back from Southport after a great weekend.

The NEW Southport Pleasureland is open for business with new rides etc and it's free to get in so you only need to pay for the rides. The kids will love it.

As to agenda, anything goes Steve. We could have a communal BBQ again. Don't know what we are going to do about music. Could do with Musicman coming again but I haven't heard of him on here for a while.

10 Pin Bowling comp anyone?

There's also the pictures to go at or a pitch and putt comp or crazy golf comp with some prizes!!

Let me know what you all fancy.

It's all about doing what you want. If you don't want to get involved and just want to chill then that's OK by me. I just want us all to have a great weekend.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Steve. Just got back from Southport after a great weekend.
> 
> The NEW Southport Pleasureland is open for business with new rides etc and it's free to get in so you only need to pay for the rides. The kids will love it.
> 
> As to agenda, anything goes Steve. We could have a communal BBQ again. Don't know what we are going to do about music. Could do with Musicman coming again but I haven't heard of him on here for a while.
> 
> 10 Pin Bowling comp anyone?
> 
> There's also the pictures to go at or a pitch and putt comp or crazy golf comp with some prizes!!
> 
> Let me know what you all fancy.
> 
> It's all about doing what you want. If you don't want to get involved and just want to chill then that's OK by me. I just want us all to have a great weekend.
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johhny,

With so much to do, or take in, over the two days, would it maybe be appropriate to just have a casual BBQ and social get together on the Saturday afternoon/early evening, weather permitting of course.

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Jock. Like I said, it's up to attendees what they want to do. Last year quite a few just wanted to chill out over the whole weekend and they did and really enjoyed doing it.

If a casual BBQ is what you want then that's what we'll do. I will of coarse be testing each BBQ contents for flavour, succulence, size of steak/cut of meat etc and will be awarding prizes for best overall.

I will be putting together a little "flier" hopefully with what going on that weekend and where.

Any more suggestions?

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita

mangothemadmonk said:


> Any more suggestions?
> 
> Johnny F


I don't know about suggestions, however, we would like to formerly request.........................excellent weather please. :wink:

How are you and Bob fixed for sorting that out. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## timbop37

Johnny

Just noticed yesterday that the new fair is building in size and big wagons are starting to sprawl across the land to be used for the meet.

Tim


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yes was on there this weekend and saw them.

There are only a few and they come and go so shouldn't be a hindrance as it's a massive carpark.

Johnny F


----------



## timbop37

Great.

we can always sing "There's more of us than you".

Tim


----------



## mangothemadmonk

JockandRita said:


> excellent weather please. :wink:
> How are you and Bob fixed for sorting that out. :lol: Jock.


I can do most things but that I will leave up to Bobby as it's his manor guv :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I know there is still a couple or three months to go till the Southport Rally but as soon as attendees know they are attending could they please confirm their places?

Many thanks and any more ideas as what you want to do?

Ideas....

BBQ?
Pitch and Putt comp?
Crazy Golf Comp?
Ten Pin Bowling?

Johnny F


----------



## 104901

*Still contemplating*

Hiya All

Frayed I'm still contemplating, I'd like to come back this year but need to wait and see for a number of reasons. Hopefully I'll be there


----------



## whistlinggypsy

The weekend of the rally there is a show on the airfield at Woodvale Ainsdale, it has a lot of everything for a day out, daredevil motorbike riders, model airplane show, old cars and trucks, kite flying tuition, dancing, loads of stalls and outdoor amuzements, try www.woodvale-rally.org.uk for proper details.

Easy access to the show by public transport as the bus drops one off 100yds. from the entrance, or you can take your own transport, there will be hundreds of m/homes at the show.

The swimming baths has opened the watershoot since last years rally as is a must for the children, old and young so bring your costumes.

Bob


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

We had a great time last year, great venue, loads to do, everything to hand, town only a short walk away.

This year we would have loved to have come but have no 'van at the moment, if things change we may well be able to attend.

Hope you all enjoy the rally!!


----------



## timbop37

mangothemadmonk said:


> I know there is still a couple or three months to go till the Southport Rally but as soon as attendees know they are attending could they please confirm their places?
> 
> Many thanks and any more ideas as what you want to do?
> 
> Ideas....
> 
> BBQ?
> Pitch and Putt comp?
> Crazy Golf Comp?
> Ten Pin Bowling?
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny

We are definitely attending. How do we pay?

Tim


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Tim, we will colect the fee's from everyone when on site, so just turn up and enjoy the weekend.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

whistlinggypsy said:


> old and young so bring your costumes. Bob


What are you going dressed as Bob :wink: :wink: :wink:

Labshack, we would love to see you there again this year if you can make it  

Humber-Traveller, hurry up and get one  

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Any more ideas? Has anyone got any music requests?

Bob and me are going to do a treasure hunt around the town with surprise prizes etc.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Bob and me are going to do a treasure hunt around the town with surprise prizes etc.
> 
> Johnny F


But we would like as many of the ralliers to join in as well, that will make it more exciting :wink:

What about a possible tenpin bowling comp. if it is arranged around the "happy hour" it does not cost an arm and a leg.

Bob


----------



## carolgavin

Oooooo I am liking ten pin bowling, although am rubbish!!!! Is it ok if we only come one or two of the days Mr Madmonk sir????


----------



## whistlinggypsy

carolgavin, of course you can come along for as long as you wish, by the way when was Johnny Knighted :wink: 

Bob


----------



## davenlyn

Hi

Would someone who can please confirm us for this rally, I can't find the email for this one.

Thanks a lot.

Lynne


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Hi
> 
> Would someone who can please confirm us for this rally, I can't find the email for this one.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Lynne


Lynne, i am not sure if mangothemadmonk can confirm you now he is a regional co-ordinator or whether it has to be LadyJ or clianthus but someone will see this and act accordingly.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi davenlyn. Have confirmed you. Many thanks for that.

See you there.

Bob, are you still here or have you gone mate?

Johnny F


----------



## sirgraham

Hi we are new members we would like to start coming to meet/rally how do we book and could you give me an idea of cost
Thanks
Graham 8)


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Graham, on the home page look for the rallies section, pick the rally (s) you want to attend and put your name on the list.

All the details/information are on the rally pages.

Look forward to seeing you at Southport.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Graham.

Just click on Here

and it will take you to Southport Rally. All info/price is there and if you need questions answered give us a shout.

Look down the rally page and see where it says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally". Click on it do as requested.

When you defo know you are attending go to the email address you gave when you joined as an email will have gone there and confirm by going to the link in the email.

Hope to see you there.

Johnny F


----------



## davenlyn

Thanks for that Johnny, we really enjoyed the last one despite the weather and are looking forward to this one, especially with the show being on at RAF ????????? (cant remember a thing from one minute to the next)  

Regards Lynne


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Thanks for that Johnny, we really enjoyed the last one despite the weather and are looking forward to this one, especially with the show being on at RAF ????????? (cant remember a thing from one minute to the next) Very Happy Regards Lynne


I think you mean RAF Woodvale :wink:

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Time for a bump     

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just a quick reminder (I know it's a couple of months or so off yet) but......

....could attendees, as soon as they know they are going please either confirm themselves (you should have had an email to the email address you gave when you joined MHF) or PM me letting me know either way and I will do it for you.

As places are filling up fast, only 5 left as I type, it gives others chance to make arrangements if people can't attend.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and just to let you know, the New Southport Pleasureland is now open with new rides and side shows, so bring the kids along   

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny, 

I have tried to persuade Michelle and Paul to come with us. No matter how many times I have said these words "Do you two want to come with us to Southport in the Motorhome?"

Well no matter how many times I have asked, I have not had one reply 8O 

To be honest I should ask when they are present 8O 

The trouble is, they may say YES!!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

All other kids welcome as far as we are concerned

:wink: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am sure you will be able to fit them in your new MH, wont you Steve? Or should that be the "party bus"!!

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> I am sure you will be able to fit them in your new MH, wont you Steve? Or should that be the "party bus"!!
> 
> Johnny F


Erm!!!

Inside, Adults only.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's looking like we could have a full house, 47 as I write. Should be a good one. 

We have a few treats in store but they are staying under wraps for now.

Bob has booked the weather and will be bringing it back with him, so don't forget your sun lotion.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

So one huge firepit needed then for the BBQ night?

Ben wont be coming this year, so wont be sat in the van moaning about the "drunk" people outside (that's no way to talk about his mother - never did find out where the bottle of Malibu went :lol: )

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Are you sure Toni didn't sup it Mark?

Johnny F


----------



## 108526

Can you confirm me for this one Jonny,......thanks


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You have the "power" to do it yourself Zoe, but I will do it for you if you so require.

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## 108526

But if I do special things with my powers you wouldn't know!


----------



## 94055

Erm
I hope you are all coming to the other Northern Meet? It is the one on the other side of the country.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=171

Steve

Johhny and Bob, that includes you 2 erm sorry 4 as well.


----------



## Velvettones

she still swears she didn't drink it "all"


steve - think there might be a problem with your avatar...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Right just got back from France and see we have 5 places left... Come on people lets make it a full house....

Bob and myself have a few surprises and a few little treats in store for ALL attendees... You wont be disapointed.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi JohnnyF, welcome home we only got home 2 day's ago so i will pm you later in the week when your settled. Hope you had a gudun.

Bob


----------



## 94055

Nice e to see you both back, we are off soon.
Now , surprises you say....do you mean something from here

http://www.alcohol-stuff.co.uk/drinking-games.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Better than that Steve, you will be pleasantly surprised at what Johnny and me have got lined up.

Have a great trip wherever you and Jan are going and may the sun shine.

Bob


----------



## Minerva

Hi Bob

Have just registered for the rally although I cannot confirm just now (hospital appointment etc) will confirm as soon as possible. It will be nice to meet a few accquaintances we have not seen for a while

Bill & Janet


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Bill and Janet, looking forward too seeing you both again it's been a long time since Kielder forest meet.

Bob


----------



## artona

Hi

Chatting to a young couple at Flamborough this weekend it seems we might have a first at Southport - a wedding   

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who were they Stew?

Well it looks like we have a full house for Southport. Those who have yet to confirm, as soon as is possible could you please say yay or nay as I have a couple of people on a waiting list.

All we need now is for Bob to arrange the weather :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: 

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## artona

Hi Johnny

We were winding them up over the weekend. They are getting married two weeks prior to Southport and so I suggested we have a renewel of the vows at the rally. They seemed up for it, but then again they might have been winding us up back :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hyup Johnny, good too see there is full house for Southport, now i have to pray too the God of wine Dionysus for some sunshine.

See you both soon.

Bob


----------



## Velvettones

no winding up - i'm up for it and Toni is - not sure about the trash the dress though - or the jumping off the pier.

are you willing to be the official photographer stew - we'll bring the dress we just need someone to perform the service and sort the flowers


----------



## artona

Hi

_are you willing to be the official photographer stew_ be a pleasure Mark

stew


----------



## Velvettones

irony - we've got more confirmed for the renewal than the real wedding


----------



## artona

Hi



> we just need someone to perform the service


thats easy Mark - _mangothemadmonk_ must have had religious training being a monk  

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

artona said:


> thats easy Mark - _mangothemadmonk_ must have had religious training being a monk


Ah my brother, I would be more than pleased to offer my services FOC. I will take my cassock :wrestler27:

Johnny F


----------



## hilldweller

mangothemadmonk said:


> Ah my brother, I would be more than pleased to offer my services FOC. I will take my cassock
> Johnny F


Southport is a genteel "waiting for God" town.

Can it stand the shock ?

I foresee lots of hungry Police dogs and pain and television crews.


----------



## artona

Hi

especially as the church would charge almost a grand for the service :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Velvettones

easy way of having a wedding video - have it televised on "police cops 7, the southport crew"

price of church £705

price of wedding in southport by a Monk - £4 per night - 

memories of the weekend - priceless

there are some money can't buy - for everything else, theres mastercard


----------



## jakjon

hi to bob or johnny f we are away at the moment but would you please comfirm us on the rally thankyou JAKJON


----------



## artona

Hi Jon

You are confirmed, I was worried about the Monk doing it in case it turned you to religion :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## jakjon

GOD BLESS YOU STEW JAKJON


----------



## 113197

*How hazardous are these weekends?*

Hi all,

Only just joined and dont have a MH yet but only live 5 mins down the road in Formby with the squirrels. What exactly goes on ?

Sorry for being naive. :? :?

Cheers, Sophies mum


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Sophies mum, there are two types of meetings, 1 is called a rally and is governed by defra rules and is arranged in the name of MHF's, 2 is called a meet and that is usually someone who is at a certain venue and asks anyone if they would like to join them.

I hope i am right but i'm sure someone will be along shortly to put me right.

By all means come along to Southport between 1st-3rd August and introduce yourself and join in the fun, you will be made most welcome.

Bob


----------



## Minerva

Hi Sophies Mum

Have a look at these photos may give you an insight as to what goes on

Southport 2007

Bill


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: How hazardous are these weekends?*



sophiesmum said:


> What exactly goes on ?


You don't want to know that.

The News of the World sent some reporters, in an inspired move they were quickly painted with thick bronze paint and planted in the sea not far from you, the media were sold an elaborate story about some local artist doing them. It's been quite a success. Far beyond the normal aspiration of a News of the World reporter.

Of course questions will be asked when the paint wears off and the seafront is strewn with body parts but it will be too late to make a case stick.

The News of the World hardly noticed that they were missing, they carry a large stock of Neanderthal failed GCSE types, we just got them promoted sooner.

A good time was had by all. Though maybe not as dramatic as the Wicker Man stunt pulled by the Scottish Chapter of MHF.


----------



## 113197

*Good weekend for the weather*

Not too sure about the james bond paint effects but great imagination. :lol:

The pics look like good fun, if not a bit on the damp side, but normally the Woodvale Ralley weekend is pretty good weather so you should be in for a good time this year.

If you find a strange couple with a toddler lurking in the shadows it may well be us.

Cheers, Sophies mum


----------



## artona

Hi



> The News of the World sent some reporters, in an inspired move they were quickly painted with thick bronze paint and planted in the sea not far from you, the media were sold an elaborate story about some local artist doing them. It's been quite a success. Far beyond the normal aspiration of a News of the World reporter.
> 
> Of course questions will be asked when the paint wears off and the seafront is strewn with body parts but it will be too late to make a case stick.
> 
> The News of the World hardly noticed that they were missing, they carry a large stock of Neanderthal failed GCSE types, we just got them promoted sooner.
> 
> A good time was had by all. Though maybe not as dramatic as the Wicker Man stunt pulled by the Scottish Chapter of MHF.


somethings are best not mentioned online Brian :lol: :lol: Great post, made me laugh big time. Having freelanced for the News of The World I can think of a few reporters ....................... :lol:

Don't just lurk Sophiesmum, make sure you come and say hello

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Spare place just come up.... get in quick.

Johnny F


----------



## grumpyman

Don't want to spoil anybody's fun but just spoke with a Neighbour of mine who was at Southport around a week ago. Around 1030pm hears banging noise went outside.
Youths were throwing lumps of tarmac over the wall at the Motorhomes and Caravans 6 vehicles damaged his front screen smashed one months old Motorhome with a number of dents on bodywork. Police attended youths ran off into grassland over the road.
I have never had a problem there so hope isolated incident.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have used the place loads of times and never had an incident yet. Last year we held it there and not a spot of trouble.

Are you sure this incident was on the carpark as caravans don't usually use it only on rallies.

Will speak to my contact on the Pleasureland staff.

Johnny F


----------



## grumpyman

No sorry meant the CC site.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

grumpyman, firstly thanks for clearing up the mistaken venue.

Both Johnny and myself have stayed on the Pleasure land carpark many times (i only live 1 mile away from it) and we have never heard of any trouble on this site. It is used frequently by the C&CC, CC and the MCC and they would not return if it where a unsafe venue.

This carpark is now leased by the pleasure land group (the fairground people) and i can assure everyone that one does NOT make trouble for these people, as they are well know in the area, so please do not be put off by an incident that occured on some other site.

Johnny and me will do our upmost to make your weekend a real fun weekend (i have placed my order for the sunshine) so come along, do not worry and have a great time.

See you all soon

regards

Bob


----------



## 94055

Bob,

I have decided to refrain from attending this year. We will attend if we get the Sun reporters to come this year, it should have been them that had the press treatment not the News of the World reporters.



> The News of the World sent some reporters, in an inspired move they were quickly painted with thick bronze paint and planted in the sea not far from you, the media were sold an elaborate story about some local artist doing them. It's been quite a success. Far beyond the normal aspiration of a News of the World reporter.
> 
> Of course questions will be asked when the paint wears off and the seafront is strewn with body parts but it will be too late to make a case stick.
> 
> The News of the World hardly noticed that they were missing, they carry a large stock of Neanderthal failed GCSE types, we just got them promoted sooner.


If you do not understand the reason for my request then do a google of Sun newspaper Liverpool Fc
or click

>>Here<<

Get yourself along, Bob is very good at making visitors welcome, remember last year Bob? Me and Johhny do :wink: :lol: :lol:

See you all there.

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Steve, i remember the article and fully agree it was in total bad taste, but what has that got to do with you and Jan refraining from attending our rally OR i have missed something :? 

Bob


----------



## 94055

whistlinggypsy said:


> Steve, i remember the article and fully agree it was in total bad taste, but what has that got to do with you and Jan refraining from attending our rally OR i have missed something :?
> 
> Bob


Bob,

Read all of the post mate

See you all there :wink: :lol: :lol:



> Get yourself along, Bob is very good at making visitors welcome, remember last year Bob? Me and Johhny do Wink Laughing Laughing
> 
> See you all there.
> 
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

i must remember that i have to engage brain before opening mouth :roll: , its an age thing Steve it will happen to you one day :wink:

See you both soon  in :hotsun: Southport

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done Bob, glad you put an order in for the sun gods to shine.

I had to read your post twice Steve, I nearly rang you to give you a boll***ing for not attending.

Bob ,will ring you tomorrow, if you are free we might have a trip up (if the weather is dry) in the new motor and sort out you know what for the rally.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> Well done Bob, glad you put an order in for the sun gods to shine.
> 
> I had to read your post twice Steve, I nearly rang you to give you a boll***ing for not attending.
> 
> Bob ,will ring you tomorrow, if you are free we might have a trip up (if the weather is dry) in the new motor and sort out you know what for the rally.
> 
> Johnny F


Ok

But a pm is on its way :roll:

Stev

To all others

?????????????????????????????????

See you all there :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi, Johnny if you are coming tomorrow let me know asap as we have a couple of things to do local, nowt important so no probs.

Bob


----------



## Velvettones

steve i bet youj've had everyone reading this wondering why you aren't going on this one

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mark


----------



## 94055

Mark........................

Tis a skill..........................

Ye all will learn how............................

One day...................................

Untill then.....................................

Oh, nothing chnged then? 8O :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> See you both soon in :hotsun: Southport


Steve and Mark, it took me until 01.45hrs. to realise what was going on,:sign7: so i bet you pair and that "mad friar" had a good laugh before you went too bed. :lol: :lol: :lol:

My references to the :hotsun: did not dawn on me right away but never mind i saw the sign eventually :withstupid: :? :? :?

Todays news from the tabloid press is shown below, have a nice :hotsun: day.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all, could those who haven't confirmed for the Southport Rally please do so or if you don't know how PM me and I will do it for you.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all. Could Florrie13, sirgraham, Blisters, thelegend, havingfun, please confirm if you are going to Southport on the 1st - 3rd Aug asap. If you don't know how to confirm PM me or Whistlinggypsy (Bob) and we will do it for you.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Bob
Unable to do fancy quoting as I am using my Blackberry.
Why did it take you so long. Lol.
Well Johnny and Bob,
We are sitting in the van chillin after a loverly day. We are on a 50 van Aire in La Rochelle, absolutely lovely place.
We have met another MHF member, Colian. Who would believe the first English couple we speak to is another MHF member.Lol
Pity I am unable to include a iccie.

Steve and Jan


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Is an iccie a piccie, or have you had to much vin rouge steve, lovely place your at we have stayed on the marina there many times, do not forget too get the water taxi into the town and then a meal overlooking the harbour.

Enjoy your time and white bits will be investigated when you return, Jan's not yours :wink: 

see you both soon.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Any more for any more? There are a few places left on the Rally, come on you know you want to.

Bob has put in an order for sunshine so thats the BBQ sorted.

We have sorted out a few surprises and prizes and don't forget apart from Bobs striptease and balloon dance (all done in the best possible taste 8O 8O 8O 8O ) there's loads to do in town.

The pier celebrates its 100th birthday that weekend so there will be extras laid on by Sefton council.

The best fish and chip shop for miles around is in Southport, The Swan... bloody marvelous.

etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Come on get it filled. Just a couple of places left.

On our Southport rally you can do whatever you want. Join in with a BBQ and socialize with a load of booze or just chill for the weekend in your own company. We wont call you for keeping your own company......... much!!!

Bob has a few surprises in store, his naked balloon dance is something that shouldn't be missed 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

See you all soon.

Johnny F n "rubber, latex" Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

mango, stop giving my secrets away too everyone  , its suppose to be a surprise :wink:

come on now you lucky people there are a couple of places left, so pop your name on the list and join in the fun weekend 

Bob

*Southport 2008 Rally. A few spaces left so come on down..*


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mango

The thought of Bob doing a naked balloon dance has left me speechless and that's a rare thing :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting you at this rally, be good to catch up with all the new rally staff and there are a good few attending aren't there. All after tips for their own future rallies no doubt :wink: :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

There will be a airport style metal detector at the entrance to the rally and all pointed and sharp objects will be confiscated until after the rally :wink: 

Any photo's not taken by my official photographer (Stew) will also be confiscated unless payments are made in advance :lol: 

God i hope its sunny and warm or things make look very small  

Bob


----------



## artona

Hi Boss_Bob

Would you like me to go through the achives of your last shows to see if I can find any advertising photos. I am sure the people of MHF would like to see them and it might help them make their minds up whether to come or not


stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Sounds like a good idea stew, lets show the good people what their in for, (sorry i mean what a good time they will have).  

Only 3 non-confirmed names so please if you are one of those please confirm or not, so as others can attend the bash of the year :BIG:

Bob


----------



## artona

Hi

Just looking Bossbob. Which balloon were you again?

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

stew, more of a blue balloon than pink i think :wink: 

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Only 1 place left and 2 to confirm. One is Florrie and she hasn't been on the site for a few months... Hope she is ok.

Bob, have you noticed how many rally staff are attending? Do you think we are being watched? One could get a complex

8-[ 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:

Johnny F


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yerr Johnny be scared, be very scared. Apparently you are the mutts nuts in the rally organising dept your entertainment leaves Crufts staggered. 8O 

Will be taking notes and report back if you are slacking!

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Johnny, they are coming to learn how we do it north of watford gap :lol: 

dont forget what i told you about that contrary one :wink: we will have to be on our best behaviour, (no chance) but we will have fun "OR ELSE" there will be questions asked at the bar, :drinking: 

Bob


----------



## clianthus

Hi Johnny

I think there are eleven rally staff attending!!

You'll see them all taking notes on your winning formula :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

clianthus said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> I think there are eleven rally staff attending!!


I don't like the look of that.... I might not go      

This year Bob and myself have put a time limit on drinking times, as last year some people, who wont be named (you know who you are Jan!!) seemed to flaunt the licensing laws so this year drinking of alcoholic beverages can only take place between 00:00am and 23:59 pm.

sirgraham and Florrie, could you please confirm your places... I thank you.

I am taking bets on the weather...... Any gamblers out there??

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

JohnnyF, you know i have been in contact with the sunshine maker and there will be a sunshine weekend for us 1st Aug. :sunny: 2nd Aug. :sunny: 3rd Aug. :sunny: so come along for a fun filled weekend.

I do think "mtmm" that the reason all these staff members are coming along is a ploy by our illustrious leader to see how well we run a rally and what we do so as they can copy our procedure for the Global rally so that ladyj & clianthus can have a "gud do" :wink:

One thing to remember is that the Southport rally is a family affair and the sole idea is for fun and enjoyment so bring the kids and have a weekend by the seaside (and funfair, and the pier, and the shops, and the watersplash, and the boating lake with jetpower boat, the gardens ect, ect.). If anyone wants to take the children to a show at the Floral Hall or watch a show themsleves try >here<


----------



## 99843

Hi all 
looking forward to the rally. Is it one big bbq were we all pitch in with food or are we on our own?
cheers Tanky


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Tanky, i am waiting for a reply from JohnnyF, rally organiser about the bbq, but in general i think (weather permitting) on Saturday evening we will get a few bbq's together and a few tables, bring your bits and bobs along and we will burn it for you, or as they say, we are having a bring & burn :wink: beer/vino optional.

Bob


----------



## 99843

Sounds good to me  

cheers Tanky


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will be getting mine out   come rain or shine so that's one BBQ being lit.

There is also a paddle steamer on the nearby lake to have a trip on plus whatever activities the town is doing to celebrate the Pier's b/day.

A couple of places available so get your names down.

 If you haven't been on a Rally before don't be shy, nervous or worried you will be well looked after. 

We have all amenities bar electric so come on down...

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

*Evening All.*

We're still coming! Sorry to have left you all in suspense for so long....the plus side is we have a BIG table for the BBQ and plenty of red ;o) We may even bring along a wee crate of Desperado..(guess who just got back from France!).


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Desperado's, a crate of, :drinking: my oh my mangothemadmonk will be over the moon with you Florrie130.

Thanks for confirming and we look forward to (drinking your despo's,) i mean to your company :wink: 

Hope you had a great trip to France.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Kerry, just replied to your email and thanks for getting back to me.

Desperados......... B E A Utiful

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There are now three spaces left      

If you have never been on a Rally and always wanted to but were to shy or nervous, now's your chance. Southport would be a great venue to lose your virginity   , so to speak.

There will be a wealth of experience and knowledge from a number of attendees who would, I am sure be more than welcome to advise you in the ways of rallying (just make sure your corkscrew point is sharp and your bottle opening technique is up to scratch). 

It's not what you would think either. I thought rallying was getting up and saluting the flag in the morning. It's not. It's about meeting people, if you want to, joining in with BBQs, if you want to etc etc. If you just want to come and relax and stop in your MH all weekend and chill then that's what you can do. It's a free and easy weekend in Southport except for watching the Whistlinggypsy in a spandex thong doing his balloon dance. Sorry that was a lie, it's not free, it's £4 a night for parking.

So come on, three places left and two weeks to get ready.

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

mtmm, i have been at the Open golf down the road at Birkdale today testing the spandex thong and all the balloons got blown away with the strong wind so i will need some help to blow up a few dozen at the rally, hopefully we will have a FULL :smileycouncil: compliment of puffer uppers to help. :badairday: 

Long range forecast is looking good for a dry sunny weekend of fun and frivolity :sunny: , or peace and quiet :hathat31: , whichever you want, and don't forget our new secret event, never been used on a mhf rally before so you WILL enjoy yourself.  ccasion7:

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass

just one question please

is the ground actually tarmac or ground as in earth and grass?

Greenie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Greenie, clean, pure tarmac so weight of m/h is not a problem nor is walking around a soggy muddy field.

Bob


----------



## gaspode

whistlinggypsy said:


> i will need some help to blow up a few dozen at the rally


Don't exaggerate now Bob, from what Barbara said you'll only need a couple of half inflated ones to keep you decent. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Gaspode.
> Don't exaggerate now Bob, from what Barbara said you'll only need a couple of half inflated ones to keep you decent.


Yes i agree Ken but what about the belly and the bum :wink:

Bob


----------



## artona

Hi

_Greenie, clean, pure tarmac so weight of m/h is not a problem nor is walking around a soggy muddy field._ ask if there is a local pylon for leccy G :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

stew, have you not got a genny on this m/h of yours :wink: 
Bob


----------



## artona

Hi Bob

I have mate, shall we set up a site grid?


stew


----------



## greenasthegrass

Only reason am asking is we have a Khyam Awning and the ropey thingys need to go in ground so can't do it with tarmac. What about windbreaks how do you put them in?

Oh and the sinking feeling - won't miss that either! 

Leccy - Stew you are a bright spark!

We are coming up from Hastings so will be charged up for a couple of nights. Is everyone leaving on the Sunday or Monday? If Sunday might have to book into a site cos we can stay till Monday.

Greenie


----------



## artona

Hi

_Leccy - Stew you are a bright spark!_ thanks G

stew


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

We have to move off on Sunday afternoon to get to Midland International Motorhomes in Coventry before 1630 (closing time) as the 'van is booked in on Monday for work.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

_We are coming up from Hastings so will be charged up for a couple of nights. Is everyone leaving on the Sunday or Monday? If Sunday might have to book into a site cos we can stay till Monday.

Greenie_

If you are deffo staying sunday night you can stay where you are or go to the CC site 100mts. away (pricey) or if you want and you belong to the C&CC there is a cl 500mts up the promanade £10p.n.c/w ehu and showers (extra), if you require any details let me know.

_I have mate, shall we set up a site grid? 
stew_

What day are you arriving stew, i can sort you out with a very special pitch :wink: right next too me and JohnnyF :wink: :wink:

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass

Might as well stay put then! we shall have to sit outside in the dark cos probably no leccy left by then! 

My dad suggested me sitting on my bike pedalling away like a genny - he can stuff off! He will be ok by next week the doctors said the direct hit from the spade was obviously an accident.


8O 
Greenie


----------



## 94055

Jan
All the money you save by using the Aires can be put into buying a Genny.

Steve (Very brown and    )


----------



## greenasthegrass

oooh are you backski? ooooh gerrin that chatroom tonight and tell us all we been gagging for you to come back!

We may have had another imposter!

Greenie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Steve

hope you had a great time and fetched me back some desperados!!


Johnny F


----------



## jamiealana

Hi Bob. Just been having a look at all the posts,looks like a full / house this year then,Are we still the furthest away. See you all soon ALAN & BOBBIE and jamie ie. the karaoke queen fae bonnie scotland :brave:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi you three glad your coming again but I don't think we will having a karaoke this year as musicman isn't attending.

There are still 3 spaces left so come on lets get it filled up for a FULL house.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There are now 4 places left....

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

ALAN & BOBBIE and jamie, not knowing exactly where you are from i do not know if it is you travelling the furthest but we do have a couple coming from Hastings and that is 300 miles from Southport.

I am sure that as musicman is unavailable this year we can convince JohnnyF and Steve to do their party piece with the spoons and comb and of course my spandex and balloon dance should go down well.

We should be able to get LadyJ and Clianthus to do a few songs for us if we can keep them sober :wink:

Not long now and only 4 places left to fill, so don't miss out on a fun weekend stick your name down and join us in sunny Southport by the (long way from) sea.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

whistlinggypsy said:


> if we can keep them sober :wink:


Bob, I know you can arrange the weather for us, but there are things even you can't do.....

Johnny F


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

I would love to help out Bob by singing a few songs, but as you know every time I sing, it starts to rain and it will clear the camp site!! 

So, I think I will sit it out and listen to other folks, why not have a singing contest to go along with the weekend?


----------



## LadyJ

whistlinggypsy said:


> We should be able to get LadyJ and Clianthus to do a few songs for us if we can keep them sober :wink:


Well I can assure you I will be sober Bob, not too sure about Clianthus though :roll: and as to singing if you want to clear the car park fast just give us a mike :lol:

Does anybody know if dogs are allowed on the beach at this time of year at Southport?

Jacquie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Jacquie, yes dogs are allowed on the beach but ONLY north of the pier and south of the main beach.

We also will be unfortunately be lumbered with our sons dog as he is heading for France the day of the rally so Barbara can come along with you for walkies.


Shame you will not give us a song or 2 as we where told you had a great voice before they invented tunes :wink:


Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Are we north of the pier then Bob where we are parked as ive completely forgotten and Barbara is very welcome to come walkies with us if she can stand the row my 2 make :roll: 

On second thoughts regarding the singing we don't need a mike as Clianthus and I have got very loud voices :lol: we are used to hollering at folks :roll: :lol: and no doubt Gaspode will have his ukellely (spelt wrong probably) with him if you see him get it out run :lol: cause he will plonk on it for hours :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

_On second thoughts regarding the singing we don't need a mike as Clianthus and I have got very loud voices_

Now I get it. I wondered why John and Ken appeared to have a fetish for cotton wool lol

stew


----------



## clianthus

I can assure everyone that if they heard me sing they would definitely switch off the mike   

As for remaining sober, everyone knows I don't drink :^o :^o


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Jacquie, standing facing the sea from the car park, north is too your right, the pier is about 300mts or so up the promanade, looking south you will have to clear the main beach area about 200mts distance.

Looking directly ahead, West, you will see Dublin on a very very clear day it just by the edge of the sea 126.9 miles away :wink: 

Turning a full 180deg. East, you will see my m/h :lol: 


Clianthus, i myself am much the same, no drinking, smoking nor swearing, must go now as i have left my bl**dy pipe in the the pub :wink:

What you doing JohnnyF there dropping like flies, i think we will have to cancel the singing altogether as it seems to be putting people off coming, sorry Jacquie N Jenny.

Room for 4 more for the greatest weekend of fun, and dont forget our super surprise event, never been seen before, well not in Southport.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Your right Bob they're dropping like very hot, heavy potatoes and I fear I must inform you that there are two more cancellations. 

Johnny F


----------



## clianthus

Hi 

What are you two doing to your attendees :?: 

It's ok folks, Jac and I are definitely not singing so don't let the thought that we are put you off. In fact we don't intend doing anything except sitting back and watching someone else do the organising for a change.

Oh I do hope this weather keeps up!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I feel people have taken a dislike to me and decided to cancel    It's so unfair     I might not go myself :? :? :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Johnny, don't you dare not turn up because clianthus is dying to meet you and give you something :wink: but i cannot reveal what it is yet. :lol: 

Its buzzing down town Southport today, with street artists and bands, dancers and all kinds of fun up and down Lord street.

The fun fair is in full swing and the swimming/splash pool is right across the road from the rally so you can cool down easily.

Come on folks put your name down and join us.

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Johhny and Bob,

It is with regret that I must ask you to remove our names from the Rally. It is a pity, we were looking forward to meeting you and others again.

Steve and Jan


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Ok Steve, job done and i have to say you will sadly missed, hope to see you soon.

Bob


----------



## 101578

I sooooo wanna go to this rally as it is not far from my home town Aintree.
But it's my flippin 40th Birthday and my Big sister has arranged a do at hers(she's got a trailer tent  )
Perhaps next year ...it'll be sunnier too :wink: 
Sorry we can't make it but we will try to go to the Global Rally, i'm trying to talk O/H who should obey into it. :wink:

Hope it's a goodun for all that attend the rally though.  
First rounds on me 8) :wink: 

Leaky's old aged wench. :?


----------



## Minerva

Not to worry Bob if a few drop out as there will be more of the strong stuff for those remaining \/ ccasion7: , and after a couple it will not matter who is singing :lol: :lol: 

Bill


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Bill, i hope you have brewed a few bottles of the good stuff for this very special occasion.

seeya all soooooon

Bob


----------



## Velvettones

Hi chaps - sorry to disappoint but what with everyone else dropping out we've decided that they must know something we don't so we aren't going to bother turning up.










nah - only kidding

Mark


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Mark, please remind me to give you a quick kick up the bum,

:wink: nah only kidding

you will giving poor old JohnnyF a nervious breakdown.


----------



## 99843

If we arrive Thursday night Can we park up on the rally site ????


----------



## whistlinggypsy

tanky, no problems if someone approaches you for any payment mention the rally and it will be fine. 

Bob


----------



## 99843

cheers Bob


----------



## krull

Are there any spaces left?

If so, can we put our names down?

Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy

You certainly can krull and most welcome as well. just add your name to the list and when you get the email , confirm.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=152

Bob


----------



## Minerva

Hi Bob

I have not brewed any strong stuff for 12 months but don't worry I have plenty from the previous year as I haven't been drinking much during the last 12 months and my cellar is full so I shall put some in the MH garage (cellar).

Bill


----------



## Polo

*Southport*

Hi there Bob and Johnny. We were wondering if you would mind if we also sneaked in on Thursday! If we can, is there any particular place you would like us to park, just so that we don't scupper any plans you might have in mind for how to settle everyone. Ta ever so.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No probs Polo. If I were you I would park up at the side of the Lifeboat house for the night. Go through the main gate onto the car park an immediately turn left and left and park at the side of the building. 

Me and Bob will be down dinner time on Fri.

See you there.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Hi Chaps, also considering a thursday arrival (work dependant)

see you there

Mark

p.s. Toni turned up, we are now married


----------



## Polo

*Southport*

First off congrats to you both and we do wish you a long and loving life together. See you at Southport then Thursday. We hope to be there lunchtime ish.

See you Bob and Johnny when you arrive Friday. Looking forward to seeing you all. Mind you the weather forecast don't look too good!!! Still who cares we won't be at home.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Firstly Toni & Mark, congratulations hope you save enough wedding cake for next weekend for us ALL :wink:

Those that turn up Thursday there will be no problem, just follow the details Johnny has post earlier and all be ok.

See you all next weekend, hells bells is has been manic in Southport this weekend with the music in the park concert, the Messerschmidt (bubble cars not planes :roll: ) rally, 150 of the little beauties looking brilliant and the great weather the beach is packed solid with day trippers.

See you all soon

Bob


----------



## 108526

Congratulations Velvettones!
I'm getting exited now

See you friday


Zoe


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Been down today, it was packed out with people and the weather has been great.

Well done Mark and Toni, health and happiness to you both. If you have these you will always be wealthy.

Forecast for next week is a little bit foggy due to BBQing, a lot of moisture due to the amount of alchol consumed and wind due to Bobs balloons deflating during his balloon dance.

See you all there.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Hi Chaps - wedding cake packed and ready to go (plenty for all with extra too) only if you like fruit cake though - if any of our balloons are still around thursday we'll bring them along too 

looking forward to it, 

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looks like we are stuck on 4 places left.

Come on you know you want to come and see Bobs balloon dance, I will even supply the sharp, pointy stick balloon poppers, free of charge for the last 4 who put their names down.

There will be fun and :?: :?: :?: sunshine :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: a plenty :? :? ....hopefully!!

Johnny F


----------



## amander

Hi
having just attended my first motorhome rally in Cleethorpes and having thoroughly enjoyed myself and realised what a lovely helpful crowd you MHF people are - I have just booked for the Southport rally. I look forward to meeting you all
Amanda


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Amanda, so pleased you had a good time at snelly's rally and even more pleased you will be attending the mangothemadmonk rally (don't let his name put you off, but he is a mad as a hatter :wink: ) 

Seriously you will have lots of fun and meet a great many members, lots you may even have meet at cleethorpes, so we are looking forward to meeting you and joining in the fun and the (hopefully bbq).

Bob


----------



## 88742

In a last ditch attempt to get a full house we've added our names, but only if I can get a total refund on the diesel costs :wink: 

Just flicking throught the posts, and it looks like arriving Thursday is permitted, what about staying over Sunday night?

Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Ian, turning up Thurs is not a problem also staying Sunday is the same, if you look back a few posts in this thread you will see one from JohnnyF informing you of the best place to park up until we get there, you will not be on your own.

Johnny will be there Friday lunch, i may be able to arrive Thurs. as well if not it will be Friday same as Johnny.

Ian as for refunding your fuel costs everyone will have the *chance* to recoupe there fuel costs, but you will not find out what it is until we are all at the rally :wink: :?: :roll: :?:


----------



## 88742

Thanks for the swift reply Bob, see you there.

Ian


----------



## cronkle

We would like to come too if that's ok

Shall I just put my name on the list?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

cronkle, your very welcome and yes please put your name down on the list so we have your names altogether.

See previous posts if you want too turn up on Thurs. or stay till Sun.

Looking forward to meeting up with all.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have a few hours off and we are nearly back to a full house. Nice to have you on board Ian.

Welcome as well cronkle, do you really know what you are letting your selves in for :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Don't forget your swimming cozies. Bob has arranged for the tide to be in and the heaters turned on so it will be like you were on the side of a pool in Benidorm. For those attending, Bob will be modeling his thong speedo's. uke: uke: uke: uke: 

Not long to go.

Johnny F


----------



## Minerva

Well if rained as hard in Southport as it has in Bolton in the last hour, the car park will be nice and clean. There lightening, thunder rain bouncing of everthing. now the sun is out again in a Blue sky.

Managed to load up the strong stuff into the MH before it started.

See everyone Friday about 5:00


Bill


----------



## whistlinggypsy

hey mtmm, how come all the thong bit is down too me, i thought this was your rally so i am expecting something very special from the mad monk :wink: 

Great to have everyone on board and do not worry Bill we have had the biggest thunderstorm for a long here in southport this afternoon all its doing is getting it all out of the way for the weekend, trust i'm not a doctor. Pleased to hear the garage is full Bill.

Bob


----------



## BargainHunter

Been down to Wurzel country (Somerset) last weekend so we've got a gallon of Cider to put into the kitty. 

Aren't Monks like Scotsmen in kilts, not supposed to wear anything under their habit ? 

See you all Friday afternoon. 

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## 88742

Cheers Johnny


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whey hey.... Full again.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

well done Johnny, but you do know its all down to my thongs :wink: 

Just had a thought (new one for me) Johnny, i will call in 2moro and see if them parcels are ready that we ordered.

That should keep the ralliers attention until Fri. :wink: 

bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks Bob, just make sure they are filled with all the goodies and each person gets one of each thing.

You have a PM comin' your way.

Johnny F


----------



## Zozzer

Are there any places left. ??

If so, can we put our names down ??

It's very local to us and would be our first rally.

Zozzer & Mrs Zozzer


----------



## 94055

Zozzer and Mrs Zozzer,

As Johhny or Bob may not be around, i would put it down.
Even if you are unable to put your name down then just turn up, I am aware that one member who have there name on the list may not be in the country. 
Anyway I am sure Johhny or Bob can squeeze you in.

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

cheers steve i was getting m/h from storage, Zozzer and Mrs Zozzer of course your very welcome and we will get your details at the rally.

As its very local i assume you know the venue, and Johnny and me will be there on Friday noon, if you want too arrive Thurs. look back along the threads for info. from Johnny as were to park.

Bob


----------



## Zozzer

SandJ said:


> Zozzer and Mrs Zozzer,
> 
> As Johhny or Bob may not be around, i would put it down.
> Even if you are unable to put your name down then just turn up, I am aware that one member who have there name on the list may not be in the country.
> Anyway I am sure Johhny or Bob can squeeze you in.
> 
> Steve


Many thanks, we only got back from our EuroTour last weekend and busy catching up with everything in the jetset life in the Northwest.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Zozzer, there will be I am sure a few no shows, so come on down there is plenty room.

Bob, I am getting soooooo excited at the thought of your one man show. What with your multi-coloured thong and leather cowboy "chaps" it will be nothing short of electric. I am really excited, I am like coiled string :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: Just sorry my accident and badly injured body wont let me carry out our routine. Never mind I know you will manage on your own 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

it wont be arf as badly injured if i have too do this on my own, i have 2 special lady's that will give you the once over if you do not perform as we arranged.

You 2 ladies know how you are :wink: 

Bob


----------



## JimM

Hey Jonnie van is now fit to use not finished but fit to use 
I sure hope this car park is as big as it sounds 
( this means I hope you can fit us in ) coming over some time Thursday fingers crossed see you all soon


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No probs Jim. It's a great big carpark all hard standing and dry.

Bob will prob see you there thurs. Some of us have to work Thurs over night but should get there early Fri to get the best spot on the car park. I wont tell you where that is though.

See you there.

Johnny F


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Johnny!  

Just to let you know that we might be late arriving on Friday. It's daughter Katie's birthday so we're bringing her for a treat but she doesn't finish work until 5pm! Could be gone 8 when we arrive. Hope that's not a problem. :wink: 

See you then.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Hi Bob
> Does that mean I shall get a good seat for the balloon extravaganza
> 
> Bill


Sure does Bill, what with all that power and a garage full of the good stuff you have the pick of the best pitches.



> Good morning Johnny!
> 
> Just to let you know that we might be late arriving on Friday. It's daughter Katie's birthday so we're bringing her for a treat but she doesn't finish work until 5pm! Could be gone 8 when we arrive. Hope that's not a problem.
> 
> See you then.


Norman, its no problem what time you turn up as there is no barrier on the car park, see you whenever.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just a quick shout to anyone turning up today. There is a sign at the entrance saying use the other car park. Ignore this sign as it is there to keep other vehicles out so we will hopefully have the sole use of the car park.

So ignore the "Use other car park" sign and drive straight in.

Water, waste dump/s and rubbish disposal all sorted.

All we need now is :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Places still available if anyone fancies coming......

Johnny F


----------



## 88742

> Just a quick shout to anyone turning up today. There is a sign at the entrance saying use the other car park. Ignore this sign as it is there to keep other vehicles out so we will hopefully have the sole use of the car park.


Now he tells me !!! :wink: .......... been along the 'front' looking for a lifeboat station which we assumed would be on the shore line :? came back and then we spotted 'Polo'.

Overcast, but dry and warm.

Ian

P.S. there's four of us here now


----------



## 108526

ooooooooooo I'm really jealous, I've filld up at the pumps, food done and I'm ready to go. See you all about 1ish.


----------



## silverlocks

Just finishing work, will see you all there Friday before lunch.

Bob Sandy and Meggy the Springer


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Ian. Only just got the message about the sign from Bob at 10:30 this morn.

Just getting the MH ready then off to work at 6pm till 8am Fri morn. Hope its a quiet night.

You lot already there behave yourselves      

My better half has just phoned from a meeting down Portsmouth to say that her tooth has just cracked in half so she has got to get an emergency dental appointment tomorrow. If she can't she will be left at home. No time for stragglers or softies 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Any dentists going?? 

Johnny F


----------



## 88742

No probs Johnny, grown now to 6 of us.



> If she can't she will be left at home. No time for stragglers or softies


You're a hard man, firm but fair   

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk

6 already there, wish I could have taken tonight off as well.

Don't drink all your ale, save some for us :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 88742

9 now :wink:


----------



## 103066

We'll be there about tea time, traffic permitting. Pump is all fixed and ready to go! 

Can't remember how long it took us last time,but the beer and wine is loaded up and ready to go!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi all, i just nipped home for a shower and there are plenty already on the car park, so you better get down there sharpish Johnny.

See you all soon

Bob

*Do not forget Johnny's warning, TAKE NO NOTICE of the "use other cark sign"*


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got in from work so the three S's nip to Morrisons for goodies and fuel   and then set off.

See you at T time then :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Does anybody need anything?

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Yes YOU :wink: , just going down there now Johnny, do you want me too start placing all those lucky people that are already there.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yes mate, please.

Johnny F


----------



## amander

Setting off soon. Looking forward to meeting you all later on


----------



## gazza333

Is the tap available in the same place as last time as I dont intend to fill up with water untill i get there ?

gary


----------



## 88742

Gary, access to the tap is no problem.

Ian


----------



## gazza333

many thanks Ian

see you all at tea time 
Gary and Mary


----------



## greenasthegrass

Had to go home from Hastings so will not be able to go to Southport until tomorrow morning so shove up will you when we arrive. :lol: 

Hastings? mmmm don't ask!

Greenie


----------



## LadyJ

Bring your wellies and mac's its chucking it down at the moment  and blowing a gale. :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> Had to go home from Hastings so will not be able to go to Southport until tomorrow morning so shove up will you when we arrive. :lol:
> 
> Hastings? mmmm don't ask!
> 
> Greenie


Welcome back to Yorkshire Greens, I guess you just couldn't keep away :roll:

Were you run out of Hastings

We's off tomorrow morn also.

At present Tom Tom is saying it is exactly the same distance and time to Leominster whether you go via M1/M42 or M62 and various little roads round Shrewsbury somewhere.

We'll give you a wave if we choose M62 and see you grinding over the tops.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass

I shall be waving not drowning!

Hastings - well Camber Sands - is lovely - site was attrocious I shall never complain about C&CC sites again in comparison they are fantastic!

We want to go but high winds always put us off but we are going to be dogless and one child-less so thats a bonus. 

Greenie


----------



## 108526

Hello Greeeeeeeeeeeeenie
We just got dry and the suns come out.
See you tomoz

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ

Sun's out folks so if you want to join us at Southport get on down here there is plenty of room for a few more.



Jacquie


----------



## Minerva

good morning from Southport, beatifull day yesterday little bit overcast at the moment but the sun is trying to get up, Off for another walk aroun the town as the sea is out and you need binoculars to see it.

Everyone was out last night in a rather large circle in expectation that Bob's balloon dance was about to take place but it was said that his bag of baloons had been sabataged by some unscrupilus purson with a pin, so we just drank and chatted with each other.

The wedding cake in the shape of a camper was cut by the happy couple (well they have only been married a week) and handed round.

I sure that others will be be adding their own words and photos of which there should be a many as jonno's camera never seeemed to stop clicking.

Nice one Jonno & Bob

Bill & Janet

PS Peter & Chris have a safe journey to Coventry


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

Had a great time at Southport, only wish we could have stayed longer.



> PS Peter & Chris have a safe journey to Coventry


Thanks Bill, got to Midland International Motorhomes OK, carried out the work in two days, stayed at a friends in Marston and they took us out for two great days.

Got motorhome back home now, Gaslow fitted, most of warranty work done, got to go back in September when the other parts arrive.

Looking forward to our next outing.......................

.......................Pickering show.

We are "NOT" buying a new motorhome there (so Chris says anyway!), we hope this will last us now until I am 70 in 30 years time!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> we hope this will last us now until I am 70 in 30 years time!! Smile


Will there be maths lessons at Pickering :wink: or is there a plastic surgeon on site.

Come on Pete you dont look at day over :?:

Bob


----------



## 92859

*Southprot*

Greetings,



> Will there be maths lessons at Pickering Wink or is there a plastic surgeon on site.
> 
> Come on Pete you dont look at day over Question


I must confess Bob since I have reached middle age, my numeric skills have depleted a little, my communication skills have depleted a lot, but I look forward to my 41st birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Hey! you could have a point there though! maybe I am a tad older but the pressure of old age is causing confusion


----------

